# Is teaching for Gems' schools a good idea?



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Is teaching in a Gems' school a good idea?*

Hi!

I've applied for many French teaching jobs in Dubai and I've recently been contacted by Gems . Is there anybody who could give me info about GEMS reputation and its affiliated schools like:

Dubai American Academy
GEMS Royal Dubai School
Cambridge International School
GEMS Wellington Intern. School
GEMS World Academy.

I would also need information about salary average.

Thanks
Nath


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Nathalie,

I don't have the answer to your question mais avec ce nom je dirais qu'il y a 99,8% de chances que tu sois québécoises! lol content de voir que je ne serai pas le seul!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Pimpin80 said:


> l content de voir que je ne serai pas le seul!


Moi tou essssti  hahaha dude I haven't said that word in the longest time! THanks for making me feel as though I was back home 

Hi Nath. Depending on the level of experience the salary package varies (I think that's self-explanatory), however it can start from like 10,000AED inclusive accommodation + insurance to 25,000AED with the same benefits. Depends who you likes you most.

Dubai: where image is everything (that should be the slogan).

Off Topic Note* One of my friend's colleague at work (some idiot) an American, a former night club bouncer .. never went to Uni or College and is a marketing director for an inssurance company stacking 100,000AED a month! You believe that crap? 

-Joey


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pimpin80 said:


> Hey Nathalie,
> 
> I don't have the answer to your question mais avec ce nom je dirais qu'il y a 99,8% de chances que tu sois québécoises! lol content de voir que je ne serai pas le seul


On peut rien te cacher!Québécoise pure laine! And it's getting colder and colder here...I wish I could move before January....I can't wait till next september....Are u already in Dubai? Where are u from?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Moi tou essssti  hahaha dude I haven't said that word in the longest time! THanks for making me feel as though I was back home
> 
> Hi Nath. Depending on the level of experience the salary package varies (I think that's self-explanatory), however it can start from like 10,000AED inclusive accommodation + insurance to 25,000AED with the same benefits. Depends who you likes you most.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding...Where are u from? Have u been in Dubai for a long time? Missing Canada (I hope not..)


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Moi tou essssti  hahaha dude I haven't said that word in the longest time! THanks for making me feel as though I was back home
> 
> Hi Nath. Depending on the level of experience the salary package varies (I think that's self-explanatory), however it can start from like 10,000AED inclusive accommodation + insurance to 25,000AED with the same benefits. Depends who you likes you most.
> 
> ...



Haha ya that's a typical line around here! lol

Euhh how did your friend secure a job that pays 100 000aed a month without a degree? Is it cuz he looks good or talks slick or something? That would be amazing if ever I could secure something like this!


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

nathlavallee38 said:


> On peut rien te cacher!Québécoise pure laine! And it's getting colder and colder here...I wish I could move before January....I can't wait till next september....Are u already in Dubai? Where are u from?


Je suis encore a Montreal en ce moment, I'm moving to Dubai in January, and YES it's getting fr*akin' cold around here! I can't wait to leave, yet I'm sad to leave my family, friends and colleagues behind. Oh well, you gotta risk some to get some!

Khaled


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

nathlavallee38 said:


> Thanks for responding...Where are u from? Have u been in Dubai for a long time? Missing Canada (I hope not..)


Ottawa & Montreal.

I been here for 2 years, but 3 in total including frequent visits to Dubai.

Khaled; you just gotta mingle with the right people, although a large number of people in Dubai talk out of there ass, so you can't believe everything you hear or see. 

-JOey


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pimpin80 said:


> Je suis encore a Montreal en ce moment, I'm moving to Dubai in January, and YES it's getting fr*akin' cold around here! I can't wait to leave, yet I'm sad to leave my family, friends and colleagues behind. Oh well, you gotta risk some to get some!
> 
> Khaled


I'm in Victoriaville. Did you already find a job? Which sector?


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

nathlavallee38 said:


> I'm in Victoriaville. Did you already find a job? Which sector?


Nope, no job yet, I havent had a vacation in 5 years so im planning to take my first 2 weeks in dubai off, then start looking for a job, unless somebody tells me it's better to do otherwise (read: JoeyDee  ). Je voulais travailler comme agent/courtier immobilier mais comme le marché est mort je vais surement appliquer pour un poste en hotellerie, conformément a ce que je fais comme boulot en ce moment. What about you? Got a job lined up as of yet?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Moi tou essssti  hahaha dude I haven't said that word in the longest time! THanks for making me feel as though I was back home
> 
> Hi Nath. Depending on the level of experience the salary package varies (I think that's self-explanatory), however it can start from like 10,000AED inclusive accommodation + insurance to 25,000AED with the same benefits. Depends who you likes you most.
> 
> ...



I think it sounds to good to be true...I've seen some jobs offering in this sector when looking for a job...u need at least a Bachelor grade....


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pimpin80 said:


> Nope, no job yet, I havent had a vacation in 5 years so im planning to take my first 2 weeks in dubai off, then start looking for a job, unless somebody tells me it's better to do otherwise (read: JoeyDee  ). Je voulais travailler comme agent/courtier immobilier mais comme le marché est mort je vais surement appliquer pour un poste en hotellerie, conformément a ce que je fais comme boulot en ce moment. What about you? Got a job lined up as of yet?



Not yet, but many schools are beeing built at the moment and many other schools are currently recruiting...GEMS contacted me last week (I applied in October)...I'm waiting for a proposition...


----------



## skidmmarks (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel sorry for this guy. Avoid GEMS at any cost if you can still see yourself teaching in the next 10 years...you will be de-moralised.


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

skidmmarks said:


> I feel sorry for this guy. Avoid GEMS at any cost if you can still see yourself teaching in the next 10 years...you will be de-moralised.


Can you elaborate as to specific problems/issues that arose from working for GEMS (I take it you did!)? Would be good to know for people considering working for them...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

UKJ said:


> Can you elaborate as to specific problems/issues that arose from working for GEMS (I take it you did!)? Would be good to know for people considering working for them...


The company are rip off *******s who charge an arm and a leg, have no care about the kids but get given the franchises because sunny (owner) gives loads of dirhams to dubai cares.

And i still have to pay the bills..


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And i still have to pay the bills..


LOL

But what does it have to do with teaching experience she was talking about? Asking cos one of my friend is considering joining


----------

